# Whats wrong with my Albino



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello,
Please have a look at my fish.

Since 30 min both the pairs are acting lousy and are settled down at bottom of the tank. They are trying there best to swim through the tank, but again they come and settle back down.

Can anyone suggest whats the problem?

Regards


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well,my guess is overstocking.What size tank are they in?Also dont mix tropicals and cold water fishes.When was the last waterchange?Is the tank cycled?how long has it been set up?
we need temp,ammonia nitrite and nitrate readings.Also the number kind and size of all fish and anything else alive in the tank,please.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do a 50% water change. Are these Koi?


----------



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

Tank size is 24x15x12 inches... Last water change was on this Sunday, I dont know what does "Tank is cycled" means but filter run majority of time..... The set of fishes have been there for past 25 days.. 

Following are the fishes I have:

Albino -pair - medium
Anglefish- single- small
Gold fish-pair-medium
White shark- pair- small
Black shark- pair- small
Dollar fish- single- small
Red molly- pair- small


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> Albino -pair - medium
> Anglefish- single- small
> Gold fish-pair-medium
> White shark- pair- small
> ...


Sounds like a 20 gal.

Questions;
What are your readings for

Temp
ph
ammonia
nitrite
nitrate

We need these numbers to really explain what is going on. If you don't have a test kit you need to get one, or take water sample to lfs and have them write the numbers down. You don't want just the answer of good.

Your tank is way over stocked. Goldfish and tropicals don't mix. They require different temps and things.

Albino what? There are several different species that has albino traits so just saying albino don't cut it.

It does look like you have goldfish and koi. The koi needs to be in a large pond, they can get over 2 foot. For 3 goldfish alone you need a 30 gal tank. Silver dollar will get to big for the tank as will the sharks, depending on the white shark if its a bala they get a foot.

You definately need to return or rehome several of your fish. If not your looking at a lot of problems and death in the not to far future.

Do a search on nitrogen cycle and read it. This is what your tank is going through right now. My advice is until you rehome most of these fish you need to do 50% water changes daily.


----------

